# Longest You've Gone W/o Period b/c of PG/BF



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

What is the longest continuous time you have gone without getting your period due to pregnancy and breastfeeding?

For example, I have 9mo (pg) + 1mo (the month I conceived) + 10mo (bf amenorrhea) + 9mo (pg before got my period back) + 12mo (bf amenorrhea) = 41mo and counting.

So in 41mo, I have had two cycles, both of which ended in conception, and no periods.

What about you?


----------



## RachaelM (Jul 14, 2012)

10 months pregnancy (including conception) + 14 months bf amenorrhea = 24 months.

I got my first period when I was admitted to hospital with an appendicitis and didn't feed for two days (my milk was coming out green/blue because of the general anaesthetic - yuk!) so I suspect it would have been even longer if not for that.

Natural birth control rocks!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

25 months.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

22 months. Not to derail the thread, but OP, did you have any idea you were ovulating? I only ask because I'm practically 100% certain I'm not close to ovulating yet but am wondering if you had a heads up.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

30 months and counting. In fact, I've only had 2 or 3 periods in the last 5 years! I think I might be getting it soon while on vacation in Hawaii.







I'm all nervous about it because it's been so long I don't know what to expect.


----------



## mt_gooseberry (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APToddlerMama*
> 
> 22 months. Not to derail the thread, but OP, did you have any idea you were ovulating? I only ask because I'm practically 100% certain I'm not close to ovulating yet but am wondering if you had a heads up.


I didn't have any idea I was ovulating, but not because there were no signs there. I thought I was tracking my fertility, but in reality I had no idea what I was doing. I have since taken an NFP class, so this time around I know what to look for.


----------



## JoyFilled (Sep 12, 2008)

9 months + 19 months + 9 months + 12 months(and counting) + 1 month (because both kids were over due) = 50 months

But there was bleeding after each kid for a few weeks.

And on another interesting note about me is that I was back to work and not pumping from 12 months on.


----------



## Casserole (Sep 2, 2012)

The longest for me was 46 months. Two pregnancies, never got af back between them. Even after the flow returned 18 months after my second one, my periods were very irregular. I continued tandem nursed for another 1.5 years. I got pregnant with 4th, a month after weaning!


----------

